# Dallas County Missouri



## shell7089 (Apr 26, 2014)

//i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab211/shell7089/imagejpg1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shell7089 (Apr 26, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## shell7089 (Apr 26, 2014)

Picked these last night between 6:30 and 7pm


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Good find. Please try to cut or pinch them off at the stem. I feel if you yank them from the ground you are hurting future crops of mushrooms. Good Luck the rest of the season.


----------



## shell7089 (Apr 26, 2014)

Mi know this, it was my husbands first time and believe me I jumped his butt about it. Thank you!


----------

